# Me! :)



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

I tried to post my photos but when try to right click on my images the "show picture" option doesn't work so i can't get the URl of the actual jpgs. Darn!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

If you are using Firefox there should be an option called "Copy picture address" or something like that. My Browser is in swedish so...


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, do try what inzom said.


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> Yeah, do try what inzom said.


I was trying to post from my facebook album. 'm on a friend's puter and he only has explorer- I don't think he wants me putting firefox on. Sent an email to the admins (with image attachments), so maybe they can help.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Rightclick on the pictures, save them, upload to something like Imageshack.us or tinypic.com or whatever.


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Rightclick on the pictures, save them, upload to something like Imageshack.us or tinypic.com or whatever.


Sounds complicated. I might just wait until I get to an internet cafe and can just right click and select the show-image option and just get the url that way.

Alex


----------

